# Favourite Greek Islands with your M/H?



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

We will be in the Greek islands for approx 1 month to 6 weeks next September (ish as part of out year out.

Which are your favourite islands to visit with your M/H? Which should we avoid like the plague and which should we not miss?

I really want to go to Santorini anyone been?

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

I have been to Santorini, but not with m/h, fabulous island, but roads are narrow, and windy. We travelled the island on motorbikes, wouldn't fancy some of those bend with a m/h. An island well worth going to as the scenery is breathtaking, particularly sunsets.

Crete is also wonderful, and easier to get around, somewhat commercialised these days though.


----------



## 91727 (May 1, 2005)

We spent 7 months in Greece from April to October 2003 with the MH.

Favorite Islands were Kefalonia and Evia. We went to Santorini but left the MH in a secure car park and stayed in B&B.

Don't forget the mainland. We had a wonderful time in in the Peloponnese and the North. In our entire time there, we didn't need to use a camp site!

My best advice to you would be to learn a little of the language. Most Greeks speak English and are pretty hospitable, but if you can at least say hello, ask for basic shopping/ read menus etc, they will be your friends for life!

I would recommend http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...88880/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_2_1/026-5867573-9570803
Even gives you chat up lines!!!

To whet your appetite, I've stuck some pictures in the gallery here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

PM me if you would like more details of our experiences.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*Greek Islands*

Hi Rachel

We have visited several Greek Islands although not in our motorhome. Like you we were planning a 6 - 8 week stay in Greece next year, unfortunately circumstances now mean we will have to delay our trip until another time.
It seems that the Greek mainland is geared up for motorhome and camping visitors with several good quality sites available. Some of the islands are not so " motorhome friendly " in that there is a lack of sites and that the roads are narrow and not of good quality. Our favourite island is Corfu, we have seen several motorhomes whilst visiting and although there are only a few dedicated sites, wild camping for a night or two before moving on should be possible. The Greeks are the most friendly and welcoming of people and I am sure that the owners of Tavernas will allow you to park up for the night in return for eating and drinking with them. Inpromptu " Greek Nights "are an unforgettable experience. Have a great trip and let us all know about it when you return.

Safe travelling


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts!

Ladybird - Crete is already on our list, so just thinking about leaving the van somewhere else for a few days and going by bike to Santorini - I REALLY want to go!

Ceegeepee - WOW! Sounds great - we have got time planned for the mainland too, but so many islands to choose from in a limited amount of time. Always try to learn hello, goodbye, please, thankyou and beer wherever we go! Like the idea of lots of wildcamping! 

Brisey - sorry you can't make it next year, but at least only postponed and not cancelled.

Lots of info to be getting on with and I shall make better use of the travel books/guides that I remortgaged the house for at the weekend! I will come back to you all when I need further info!

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There have been a few articles in MMM in the last year or so, some islands, some mainland. If you don't have them and would like copies - pm me and I'll try and dig them out. .


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I've mainly toured the Peloponnese, a very big island-ish.
There is avery good book in the Greek Island series published byRoger Lascelles. it is called North Aegean Islands by John Fawssett. John has toured as a full timer since 1984 in his motorhome, well worth the read.
ISBN no 9 780903 909747X.
Happy trails.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks bigfoot gave me an excuse to order some books from amazon

Olley


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for late reply - actually had to do some work yesterday!

Thanks Tonyt for the offer of the MMMs - probably got them lurking in the bottom of the wardrobe 8O not sure if it's safe to go there after emptying out the vanready to sell :lol: 

Bigfoot - thanks for the ISBN I shall check it out - I am another amazon addict!
Just one more book.......

Rachel


----------

